# Gibson Les Paul Premium Plus / Ottawa/ $1600



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a pretty one. Don't know if the price is good, but it sure is nice.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca





*Gibson Les Paul Premium Plus - 2007*
$1,600
Posted about an hour ago




























+6









Condition Used - Like new
*Description*
With the Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus, the durability and superb performance of the time-tested Les Paul Studio is updated with a shimmering AAA flamed maple top and gold hardware. It's a true beauty for the working guitarist. Traditional mahogany body and set '59 Les Paul rounded mahogany neck generate great resonance for extended sustain from the 490R and 498T alnico magnet humbuckers.
I am selling this great guitar because I don’t use it enough. I play more acoustic guitar, and I tend to prefer the tones and feel of my old 1996 Stratocaster. It has a small scratch on headstock under one tuner, a crack on amber knob, small flaw in pearloid inlay. The body and neck are in excellent condition, straight neck, recently set-up. Comes with cream pickguard, case and other hardware and candy. I never installed the pickguard, didn't want to put a hole in the body, and the way I strum I have never come close to scratching the body anyway. It is very nice upgrade to the Les Paul Studio line, if you're looking for a bit more flashiness (AAA flamed maple, gold hardware), but without binding.
Would consider a trade for an HSS Strat (+/- money depending on model), or maybe a JV Modified 60s Strat, or something along those lines.
Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus Electric Guitar Features: • AAA flamed maple carved top • Mahogany back • Set mahogany neck • Rosewood fretboard • Gold hardware • '59 Les Paul rounded neck shape • Pearloid trapezoid inlays • 490R alnico magnet humbucker at the neck • 498T alnico magnet humbucker at the bridge More specs of this rare model here: Gibson Les Paul Studio Premium Plus Guitar Review @TopGuitars.info


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That's going to go fast.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

M’eh...
It’s a Studio.


😆


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

No from me


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Very nice looking, and probably a great guitar. Overpriced IMO.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

But it has a great top.

No word on whether it's salted.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> But it has a great top.
> 
> No word on whether it's salted.


Great top
Offer 1400?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I am not in on this one, to be clear. I am supposed to be clearing things out, and I just bought a project.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

I've seen 2 of these; $999(headstock repair) and $1199 for a nice one at L&M in the past few months.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

It's amazing how much perceived value binding adds to a guitar.


----------

